# Dumb day



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

The buck got out 3 times today I had to chase him down couldn't find out how until I noticed him butting the fence he got his horns stuck lifted the fence and got out


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Naughty buck! He's using his horns as tools. haha don't tell my goats, so far they just use them as back scratchers.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Smart bucks are never a good thing... brains and sheer will to find girlfriends.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stinker!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Stinker!


Lol...literally


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I have one doe that thinks she needs to be where she is not supposed to be,she's kinda small so she can squeeze through small places,I keep saying she's lucky,she is a boer meat goat,and it gets frustrating,lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG they can be frustrating can't they? lol We call them dummies, but they are just too smart for their own good!
The last buck we owned could open the gate if it wasn't locked. He'd put his horns in it, lift and pull it open. Drove me crazy when we were in/out of the pen doing stuff, or if the kids were working with their 4-H goats in the backyard or frontyard. Of course, he wasn't hard to catch because he thought he had to be where ever we were at.

We have a doe now that drives me crazy. She can open the latch on the barn door and let herself in. Makes it absolutely nerve wrecking at feeding time. So much so, that I put up a temporary fence & gate in front of the barn blocking it off so she can't come over in front of the barn unless I want her there lol


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Haha cute! Im in the process of finishing a new field and my grandpa told me when it's done to leave the gate open and let wander in then chase them out and they will make it their goal in life to never leave that field just because they will think i don't want them in there lol. 
Just the other day i noticed somehow my chickens kept getting let out, who's pen was in the goat field, and i was watching them and one old doe would repeatedly head but the gate until it would unlock then open the gate and just walk away while the chickens would run out. Lol. I had to change locks after that it was so funny.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Iloveboergoats, if the bolts on the gate are not facing opposite directions anybody can figure out how to lift it. Been there.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Haha cute! Im in the process of finishing a new field and my grandpa told me when it's done to leave the gate open and let wander in then chase them out and they will make it their goal in life to never leave that field just because they will think i don't want them in there lol.
> Just the other day i noticed somehow my chickens kept getting let out, who's pen was in the goat field, and i was watching them and one old doe would repeatedly head but the gate until it would unlock then open the gate and just walk away while the chickens would run out. Lol. I had to change locks after that it was so funny.


:lol: :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------

